# train sims



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Is anyone into train simulators? They sound interesting, but are they worth the money?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Do you mean like computer game simulators? I would most definatly, if you know of a good one please tell me!

Same thing goes for Big Rig sims if you know of any, I have never found one that was actually good...


----------



## Casey-Jones (Mar 7, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Do you mean like computer game simulators? I would most definatly, if you know of a good one please tell me!
> 
> Same thing goes for Big Rig sims if you know of any, I have never found one that was actually good...


Here's a link for Train Simulator Software
Yes it's my site. I built it so I could buy all my materials for my upcoming project. Its going to take years so I figure I will buy everything from myself and save some cash. If you guys spend lots of money on your materials this method can save you some bucks. I'll show you how. 
Have a Great Day


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Casey-Jones said:


> Here's a link for Train Simulator Software
> Yes it's my site. I built it so I could buy all my materials for my upcoming project. Its going to take years so I figure I will buy everything from myself and save some cash. If you guys spend lots of money on your materials this method can save you some bucks. I'll show you how.
> Have a Great Day


Yea, I saw how your website works the other day and it is cool... Looking through them that one made by EA, Rail Simulator, looks like it is the best! I wonder if my computer could even handle it though, LOL...

Doing some research, here is their website: http://www.railsimulator.com/

It looks like no store sells it around here, although Target has it on their website as an online only item... I would rather buy it from them than someone in Singapore 

EDIT: Take a look at all of these UP screenies! There is no way my computer would like this game 

http://forums.flightsim.com/vbts/showthread.php?t=266970
http://forums.flightsim.com/vbts/showthread.php?t=267011


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I would definitely be interested in a train sim.. apparently they make a package for one of my favorite mountain lines in Switzerland, the Rhatische Bahn. I'm definitely going to check this out.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Casey-Jones said:


> Here's a link for Train Simulator Software
> Yes it's my site. I built it so I could buy all my materials for my upcoming project. Its going to take years so I figure I will buy everything from myself and save some cash. If you guys spend lots of money on your materials this method can save you some bucks. I'll show you how.
> Have a Great Day


That is a good idea Casey-Jones. Starting your own business to save money. :thumbsup: As soon as I find a job I will order from you. 
Have you found any cool shareware to get a feal for it?
The yellow print on your site has to go.  Can't read it.


----------



## Casey-Jones (Mar 7, 2008)

alfalfa said:


> That is a good idea Casey-Jones. Starting your own business to save money. :thumbsup: As soon as I find a job I will order from you.
> Have you found any cool shareware to get a feal for it?
> The yellow print on your site has to go.  Can't read it.


Ya that's amazon. The site is new. I'm just learning how to really monetize it. Thought Amazon would be cool.
What browser r u using ? looks fine in IE. 
Consider it gone.

Its not shareware Sorry. The whole set up costs about $120 but I figure I will save 10x that. 
My project will be a never ending endeavor.
You can offer just about anything.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Casey-Jones said:


> Ya that's amazon. The site is new. I'm just learning how to really monetize it. Thought Amazon would be cool.
> What browser r u using ? looks fine in IE.
> Consider it gone.
> 
> ...


Crud. Now I can't find what it was that was hard to read. 
All I remember is that it was in yellow with a yellow background. 

I have made sites for myself and others in the past, and I must say that you did a great job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

This may sound stupid, but this is not my computer and I have no idea what browser the owner is using. 

Since I got back into trains I have not put my PC back together and this thing has issues. 

Got to crash. Peace out...

alfalfa


----------



## Nbrich1 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Train Sims*



alfalfa said:


> Is anyone into train simulators? They sound interesting, but are they worth the money?


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Microsoft Train Simulator is very good simular (and not a computer hog). And there is lots of (free) add-ons available for it.. just about every road.. Locomotives, rolling stock, routes, scenery add-ons graphics are readily available. Realism is excellent. Lots & free add-ons available at www.train-sim.com.


----------

